# Male or Female?



## tobysmommy

*Boy or Girl? 

*This isn't necessarily about the gender of dogs you already own. Given a choice, would you choose a male or a female and why? Or doesn't it matter, as long as it's a GR?

(Apologies if you've already had this poll, but I got a database error when I tried to search the forum...)


----------



## kateann1201

I often wonder this, myself. I have a male and I don't know any different, so I'm curious to see everyone's opinion.


----------



## tobysmommy

Same here. All my dogs have been boys, initially just by coincidence, but now I feel like a "boy's mom" somehow. I don't know if I would choose a female.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have one of each-absolutely LOVE them both. I like having one of each, as their personalities are so different, unique-they are special in their own way. 

My boy is ALL boy and very loving. My girl is very sweet, gentle and loving and a total TOMBOY. They're good together and for each other.


----------



## MittaBear

I've always seen threads on gender preference, but it will be interesting to see in a poll which gender takes the lead.

I have never had a preference and still don't. I've had 2 male dogs and 2 female dogs and have loved them all the same. I also never noticed any personality traits that seemed to go along with my males or females - they all had their own individual personalities.

I'm hoping that we'll eventually get Chester a little brother or sister. When (if) that time comes, I won't have a preference as to which. It will all depend on what's available and the personality of the puppies. With Chester it was easy, we didn't have to make a choice since everyone in front of us wanted females, so we were left with no females and lots of males to choose from .


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Hmmmm. It's more about the breed before deciding which sex.
All of my OES are/have been females. Males are typically over 100 lbs, so females fit our family better.
All of my Goldens have been male - 80 lbs or more.

Since 1979, we've always had three dogs at a time. That number works best for us.


----------



## Rainheart

I've only ever had females, so I really cannot answer this poll. I may be getting a male or another female in June, I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Before Augie my preference was always female as I've only had female pets, now I don't have a preference. I just love my boy!!!:smooch:


----------



## joanna

I'm not sure if I have a preference... but I think I will have more females than males in the future. 
I'm thinking from a breeder's point of view... when the breeder makes a mating, he/she always has to keep a female from the litter to continue the breeding program. But then again.... males are really good in dog shows, usually males win more than girls  Because they have more coat during the year and their personality is usually better for dog shows. 
I always dreamed of having 2-3 females (one being the daughter of the other) and a golden boy


----------



## Megora

BajaOklahoma said:


> Hmmmm. It's more about the breed before deciding which sex.
> All of my OES are/have been females. Males are typically over 100 lbs, so females fit our family better.
> All of my Goldens have been male - 80 lbs or more.
> 
> Since 1979, we've always had three dogs at a time. That number works best for us.


What is an OES? 

I was thinking Old English Sheepdog, but er... those are all fur, aren't they? 

ETA - Just looked them up. I guess they do get a bit weightier than I thought.


----------



## Merlins mom

I've always had boys. When we got Merlin I'd been thinking I wanted a female, but then Merl climbed into my lap and stayed there.  So it was another boy. lol

I think though, if we do get a 2nd dog I'd like a female. Merlin does like the girls....


----------



## Megora

> I think though, if we do get a 2nd dog I'd like a female. Merlin does like the girls....


You know, I had the same thought this morning when I saw this thread and also after finding out my guy has 2 half sisters and a little half brother out there. <- I'm not ready to put money down, so that isn't going to happen just now, but I did briefly think that if it was possible to spay the girl early or board her at her breeders or somewhere else during her first heat, I'd almost be tempted to bring a little girl home. 

The biggest reason why I'd consider a girl is because of Jacks. All of his playmates have been female dogs. They love him and he certainly loves the girls. 

But meh. I have an intact male dog and bringing a female puppy home would be way too much stress.


----------



## Willow52

I voted 'no preference'. I've had both a male & a female Golden as well as males & females of other breeds. With my Goldens, Maggie was a red-head female when she went to the Bridge I talked about getting a blond male, which my daughter bought for me as a gift. Variety, I guess!


----------



## Maggies mom

I have 2 of each. I will always have at least 1 of each... The girls are more independent and they rule my house. My boys are more laid back.


----------



## esSJay

We had 3 female GRs growing up, and our 4th GR was a boy, only because he was the last pup available in his litter. When I was getting my own puppy once I moved out, I really wanted a girl but when I found out that there were no females available from the litter, I realized that I really didn't care which sex I had, I just wanted to have a puppy! 

I LOVE Molson. I love the goofy boy personality and that he has such a soft spot for me. 

Our next dog could be either male or female (Molson loves playing with girls) - at this point I really have no preference. Although I think we are leaning towards a female that we would be fostering for Molson's breeder. (_Maybe_... we have a while before getting a 2nd dog and at this point!)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Seems like the boys are winning. 

I voted No Preference because I really don't mind either! It is all tabout the personality for me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Girls only for me. Although I love the boy personality, it's the peeing on the garden stuff and other 'things' that boys do that are deal-breakers for me.


----------



## jweisman54

I voted female, if only boys wouldn't mark, then maybe I would considered a male.


----------



## Maggies mom

jweisman54 said:


> I voted female, if only boys wouldn't mark, then maybe I would considered a male.


Not all male marks, neither of my boys have EVER marked.


----------



## Pammie

Maggies mom said:


> Not all male marks, neither of my boys have EVER marked.


Mine never did either. I mean, outside, on a tree yes but not in the house or on a strangers leg! 

Boys boys boys!!! I have had 3 GR boys and have just started the hunt for another....drum rollllll......BOY!!!


----------



## pwrstrk02

I've had both. lets just say around ten of each, family and friends. i think that the males play harder. that is what i like, really rough wrestling with my dogs. my last male passed about 6 months ago and i miss it dearly, and my petite little girl will not bite me. all she does is touch her teeth on my hand and looks at me for guidance. she wants to play, but is scared. ill take the boys and clobber them around and we will have fun doing it. and i usually have to quit because i always get hurt by being bit too hard or an unintentional head butt.


----------



## Jacey's boy

I have a girl, but if I were to get a second golden I'd probably get a boy. This way I'd have one of each.


----------



## Gwen

I have (3) golden boys - Nygel (3 1/2), Razz (27 mos) & our newest addition, Thai (4 1/2 mos). To see how my boys get along, go to the thread under Photographs "Silence is Golden". 

All of my boys are intact & I thought this might be a problem but it doesn't appear to be so. Yes, the boys get a bit rowdy at times but so do (3) human boys. When that happens, it's "Outside you go to run off your foolishness". It works! 

Quite often, we add my daughter's 6 year old spayed female golden and she just joins the boys - SHE rules! 

As I've always had golden girls prior to my first male 6 years ago, I note that the golden boys develop a very stubborn streak about 18 mos to 2 1/2 years of age! The girls ALWAYS have that :


----------



## arcane

If I was to strictly have a *pet* golden, no breeding involved, I would choose Boy...but I love my girls as well, they all have their own individual personalities and quirks but I love the boys goofyness and love bug attitudes!


----------



## ggal

I love this poll. We are getting our first boy in April, we have always had girls.

I'm excited.


----------



## harrym

Girls, girls, girls. No males for us. The males we have had in the past were prone to wandering [looking for girls]. Our females have been gentle and affectionate, and I think they are better at accepting a new puppy into the family. However, we have never had a neutered male.


----------



## Mavrk

I personally think the male dogs have a more regal look to them. This is something I really like if we were talking about a conformation show dog. However, as a pet I have no preference. I do like that the females are a little smaller while we are in our current house. We just got a 9 week old girl (our first Golden although I had one as a little kid). She is very cute and sweet. We are already talking about getting a boy next just so we have both. FWIW, our 4 year old mix breed is a male, but he is only 1/4 Golden.


----------



## Roxydog

I chose male only because that is what I am looking for in my next dog. My last dog was female. Just want to change it up a bit.


----------



## missmarstar

I love my boy dogs  Don't know why but I've just never wanted a female.


----------



## magiclover

I voted no preference. I have only had female goldens but would love to have a male at some point. Our next puppy is coming this summer so we will have to wait and see what we get.


----------



## GinnyinPA

I've lived with both males and females - I really have no preference. Since we have a boy now, if we ever get another dog, it will probably be female just to keep things peaceful.


----------



## Braccarius

I love my girl with my whole heart. But, I've always liked boys ;-)


----------



## Loisiana

Boys all the way for me!

Growing up my mom always insisted on girl dogs. So when I went to get my first dog of my own, I insisted it had to be a girl also. And then my next dog was a girl. But after dealing with "I want to kill you" bitch fights in the house, I had to give the second girl to my parents and that is when I got Conner. We all love Conner so much, he completely changed our views on male dogs. Between the two of us my mom and I have gotten four more dogs since Conner and all have been males.

If I ever get another female it won't be until Annabel is gone. I do not want to ever again risk getting two females that don't like each other.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i have the male golden and a female choc lab also a male shepard. somehow i prefer the male..i think they are more lovable, goofy. my female can be just that!! if she doesnt want to be bothered you better not bother her she will not pay you any attention but when she wants it!!. To me the males just love to be loved on!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Gwen said:


> I have (3) golden boys - Nygel (3 1/2), Razz (27 mos) & our newest addition, Thai (4 1/2 mos). To see how my boys get along, go to the thread under Photographs "Silence is Golden".
> 
> All of my boys are intact & I thought this might be a problem but it doesn't appear to be so. Yes, the boys get a bit rowdy at times but so do (3) human boys. When that happens, it's "Outside you go to run off your foolishness". It works!
> 
> Quite often, we add my daughter's 6 year old spayed female golden and she just joins the boys - SHE rules!
> 
> As I've always had golden girls prior to my first male 6 years ago, I note that the golden boys develop a very stubborn streak about 18 mos to 2 1/2 years of age! The girls ALWAYS have that :


Very cute!!!:


----------



## tobysmommy

Loisiana said:


> But after dealing with "I want to kill you" bitch fights in the house, I had to give the second girl to my parents and that is when I got Conner...
> If I ever get another female it won't be until Annabel is gone. I do not want to ever again risk getting two females that don't like each other.


Ooh, that must have been a truly horrible situation. My sweetie used to have two Alaskan Malamute females, roughly 18 months apart in age. All was well while the younger bitch was a pup, but when she reached maturity, all hell broke loose. Talk about snarling, frothing, jaw-locked, bloody to-the-death fights! Horrendous! Not for me, thanks. :no:


----------



## Florabora22

I prefer girls. I've only had girls, but I live with a boy dog and... red rocket DISGUSTS ME. 

That and I keep reading that boy dogs are more velcro, and I just can't imagine having a dog more velcro than Flora. That would be too much for me to handle.


----------



## Golden123

I've had 4 dogs so far in my life. Sadie & Roxy (min pin) which we have now. And Heidi and Rexy, goldens that had passed on. So 3/4 girls. Eventually, I'd love to have a male golden again, years and years in the future.


----------



## paula bedard

I prefer the males, though I haven't owned a female so maybe I'm just biased because Sam spoiled me to the point I will always have a male Golden in my life.


----------



## retriveris

I prefer both, I have golden girl. I think the main diferents between girl and boy, just size... Boys a little bit biger, and i quite like it. Character are more less same.


----------



## Nomes

i've only had girls, so i voted girls...but i know some reeeally sweet guys...studs actually! so i guess i shoulda' voted both! :


----------



## Rainheart

After owning 1 golden female and 2 lab females and now having Beamer, my golden male, I think I have to vote male. He is just a huge goofball and such a cuddler! None of my other dogs have ever been like that... I love males!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I show my guys in conformation and do not have any kennel type of situation... so I only have unspayed girls and neutered boys.....


----------



## Sally's Mom

But I adore my boys, they are so devoted.


----------



## Deber

I would have to vote boys too, though I love my female. She is more independent and dominate which I like, but love the snuggly little boys. Coop loves to play, but loves being goofy and velcro much more than my female. Love those boys!


----------



## gwinn1952

I prefer females only that I'm not liken when males pee all over things.


----------



## goldprof

I've had M and F dogs--and cats--and really love how cuddly and sweet the males are in general for both species. All the female dogs I've had have also been great, though, and we don't mind their need for some independence at all. 

This time, we chose a female GR puppy since we have small children and think a female will be a bit easier to manage. (esp in terms of size once 6 months+)


----------



## Mom of Jake

When we were talking about getting another dog I was concerned about having a male because they always seemed more aggressive (I'd only had females before then).

When we had our first Golden, I had her at the vets for a checkup and by cooincidence one of her brothers was there. He lunged when the vet came out, and Taylor sat there nicely. Then we ran into another brother at a training class, and he was hard to control - and the owners said he wasn't housebroken. Yikes - the dogs were about 4 months old!

Then I met a relative's male Goldens, and they were wonderful - gentle and well-behaved. 

We ended up with a male puppy and he's none of the things I worried about. He gets excited but he's not aggressive and is very well-behaved and playful. After speaking with the breeder and seeing her dogs, it seemed to me that the owners had a lot to do with the dog's behavior. 

My only comments on the differences between male and female Goldens (based on my very small sample) are: my female was house-trained in a week, my male took about a month. I had my female spayed at 6 months and didn't need a collar, and my male was neutered at 9 months and needed a collar for about 10 days (that's a pain).


----------



## goldensrbest

I HAVE BEEN WRONG, i always said it didn't matter to me, but i am finding i really do go for the guys.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I have a male and a female (other breed, does that matter? lol) and I love them both, but I prefer males.

Males just seem more goofy and cuddlebugs where as girls, while they do like attention, seem more independent and seem to have bitchy moments LOL.

My next dog is going to be a male


----------



## goldprof

I told one of my friends who has a female dog about this poll (she's never owned a male), and she said her dog is not independent at all but gets moody at times and definitely "has her own agenda."

There's got to be some moody males out there with their own agendas, right? I'm having a hard time believing that most females are like this! I hope they're not, anyway . . .


----------



## goldprof

I told one of my friends who has a female dog about this poll (she's never owned a male), and she said her dog is not independent at all but gets moody at times and definitely "has her own agenda."

There's got to be some moody males out there with their own agendas, right? I'm having a hard time believing that most females are like this! I hope they're not, anyway, since we're getting a female . . .:


----------



## janababy

I have always had a male.


----------



## cgriffin

I have always had males. I somehow prefer males. I have three males now.


----------



## breec3

Love them both! I have always had males until Sadie Marie and she is the most gentle, loving-est baby girl that I could have ever asked for.


----------



## Nomes

We've always had females...but then when Tasha died, i was rooting for a Male!  turns out Casey is even more attached to us than Tash was....which is pretty hard to say because Tash was sooo attached...
But Casey will literally follow you around, where ever you go! Tasha might kinda' follow you around and then lay down across from you, but nope, not Casey, he has to be laying on you! it's so funny!  but very endearing! so if you want a best-buddy-always-by-your-side type of dog, get a male. if you want a best-friend-who-loves-you-but-has-her-own-life, get a female! just my personal experience though!


----------



## YippieKya

Always had males.....


----------



## goldprof

> a best-friend-who-loves-you-but-has-her-own-life,


I can live with this!


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I voted for Females. I've had both and females seem to be more focused on you than all that "stuff" the boys care about. And when you go for a walk, they don't have to pee on every bush you pass haha!:jester::jester:


----------



## robschonk

I've mostly had girls, but have a boy now, and love him to pieces!

I've had other pets, rats and ferrets, and the males have been considerably more laid back than the females. Same true for lions, etc. The females just seem to be "on edge" most of the time.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Boys for us also. I don't want to deal with them going in heat and when it comes time for surgery, neutering is cheaper and easier than spaying.


----------



## Sterling Archer

I'm neutral on this. I have to admit that I'm curious how Butter's behavior would be if he were a she. I've _*heard *_that female dogs listen better than male dogs (on average). That's of course just a "I heard"... My Butter is a complete goof ball and is how I pictured a big dog to be though.


----------



## golden_eclipse

That's funny that you have heard females listen better....because in my whole experience it has always been the males that listen better. They tend to be more people dogs, and less independent, and thus they care about your opinion of them more (eager to please if you will).


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My first golden was a female, FeatherRiverSam, and after losing her to the bridge I was set on getting another female - no if and buts about it!

My applications to various breeders in my area specifically stated female only. And then along came Woody, my current rescue, out of the clear blue. We were just met to be. 

Comparing the two, Sammie seemed to pick things up more quickly and was a bit more sedate. Woody on the other hand was and is a higher energy dog. He's also what has been accurately described as a Velcro dog. He's always by my side no matter where I go...and I'd have to say, and I didn't think it'd be possible after having Sammie, he's more affectionate. And finally he's a total goofball...he's definitely got some clown in his genes somewhere along the line.

So at this point I could go either way male or female but I'd definitely stay with a golden!

Pete


----------



## Sterling Archer

kdowningxc said:


> That's funny that you have heard females listen better....because in my whole experience it has always been the males that listen better. *They tend to be more people dogs, and less independent, and thus they care about your opinion of them more (eager to please if you will).*


That's true. I didn't think of it like that, but that definitely applies to Butter. He can be a bit of a butt-head, but he is generally eager to please.


----------



## MikeS

All of ours (5) have been females. We have had them all spayed. 
Don't have a reason why, haven't had or been around any male Goldens to be able to compare. It's just the way we go.

Mike


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

kdowningxc said:


> That's funny that you have heard females listen better....*because in my whole experience it has always been the males that listen better. They tend to be more people dogs, and less independent, and thus they care about your opinion of them more (eager to please if you will).*


I have had 2 males......one was independent as all get out and the other is so velcro dog it's not funny......I think it comes down to the individual dog and not female vs male....


----------



## Vanfull

We always had boys before because someone had told me once that a male, neutered dog was the best bet with children and that stuck in my head I guess when we picked our other puppies out. Until now we have always had male collies and shelties. This is our first time with goldens and we ended up with 2 girls both loving, gentle, and sweet. Now I have no preference and would choose based on temperament of the dog.


----------



## alliruiz

I voted female. I've had 2 male dogs in my life and one had a mounting issue that bothered me and the other would get "excited" every time it was petted. It creeped me out.


----------



## mooselips

We started out years ago with a Male black Lab.......then had 2 sons, then had 3 nephews, then had a grandSON........I wanted to even it out.....

females for me....
GIRL POWER!


And it really doesn't matter, GR are all great!


----------



## Jingers mom

*Male or Female*

I have a female Golden and a male Lab. Someone told me recently that girl dogs want you to shower them with attention (love me, pet me, etc) and male dogs want to show you they love you. That being said... Jinger (my female) does want me and my husband to shower her with attention; and Noah (my male Lab) wants attention ,but more times than not he just wants to be close to you. 

I have known two male Golden's owned by friends and they are wonderful. They (like Jinger) want you to love them, but they also want just to be near you.

That's my experience and I really think both boy and girl Golden's are equally loveable.


----------



## Swampchamp

male in my opinion!


----------



## jacindanbrown

We have a male Golden and he's wonderful, but I'm sure a female would be as well. I read in a Golden book that Males say "I love you" Females say "Please love me." Both are loving. I've also read if you have 2, you should have 1 of each. The differences I like are boxy look of the males head and that they are a little bigger.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Totally agree with the males saying "I love you" and females "Please love me". If I had my choice, all other things being equal, I prefer males.


----------



## GRTigger

I have males only.


----------



## Angel the dog

I have a female Golden here... I think we all should keep a female one... Just give you some advice and discuss.


----------



## kath00

Timely question since we are about to chose a puppy. Breeder asked us about sex preference and I said I was open. Personality is more important to me. We've always had female dogs in our house so if she believes my best match will be a male, I would be excited for a chance.  But if she says a female is better based on their temperment as they get older, I would be happy to have another girly girl around... Poor DH. He is surrounded by girls (dogs and humals alike).


----------



## Jingers mom

I replied last year before I got Riley. I now have a male and female golden and a male lab. Riley is still a bit of a hyper puppy, he's 19 months old. But he is starting to settle down. He's very much a Velcro dog with me. I am his, and my husband is ok to play with. He listens better to me than my husband. It I let the dogs out to potty, I have to go out too or Riley won't go out. If I come back in the house Riley is right behind me. 

So... Girl or Boy.... Hmm. I still say either because they are all so unique. Each wants to cuddle, but my female (5years old) cuddles more. I think that's an age thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mooselips

This being my first Golden, I opted for a female.
And she is the MOST cuddling, loving, sensitive dog I've ever owned.

Our first dog 40 years ago, was a male, then as years went by, I found myself surrounded by the male sex, with one husband, 2 sons and ALL grandSONS....I started getting female dogs, and I prefer a female over a male, just my personal preference, but I think they're more cuddly and less aloof....
The gal we have now, our Bridget is the most cuddly dog we've ever had....

Yep a female for me, if I have the choice, but if there's no choice, you sure could give me a male Golden and I wouldn't complain!


----------



## Mos20

Wagners Mom said:


> Totally agree with the males saying "I love you" and females "Please love me". If I had my choice, all other things being equal, I prefer males.



That's so true. I've had a male and a female. The male tended to be a little stubborn at times and my female was super sensitive and extremely needy for love. She would actually put her cheek up to my face without prompting and wait for me to give her a kiss. I love neediness so female all the way for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever

I have had both, female and male. I love both of their unique personalities. That being said, if I absolutely had to pick, it would be male. My boy is my shadow, and always wants to be close to me.. he is the best when it comes to cuddles too!


----------



## GoldenMum

I think it depends on the pup, I have had both and have had one of each sex that I would consider a heart dog. When you still talk about them 26 years after they've passed, you know they're special. I feel blessed to have had such wonderful dogs in my life.


----------



## randomBvR

Boys say "I love you I love you" and girls say "love me love me."

Girls are more independent and stubborn, boys just want to give love. I would choose a boy for that reason. That being said, there's no other feeling in the world that can compare to receiving love from a little girl Golden.

I only have one now, a little girl.


----------



## MargeT

So glad i searched for and Found this thread. 
With previous dogs ( different breeds herding / working types) i had the best rapport with females.
When we got Penny-pup i figured female is the way to go. She definitely Does have an independent streak !! Yet can be absolutely crushed by a stern word ! Makes training quite tricky.


----------



## Daisy's dad

I went to look at the pups wanting a male. I really like the more regal masculine look of the males but, when I got there the one who was going to be the darkest colored (I like the darker color), and came out to meet me was a female. So, she came home with me. She is a very clingy, loving dog and is my baby. I still prefer the look of the males but, I've had many dogs of many breeds/sexes (I have a male GSD also now) and she is my favorite. Will my next dog be another female? Can't say for sure but, it will be a golden. That's what matters.


----------



## Eclipse

No preference. My mom thinks female dogs are better, and male cats are better. This logic got us a cat that only likes two people (me and my sister) and hates strangers. Our first dog has zero interest in me, which shows me how warped me mom's logic is.


----------



## ellsworthv

I voted no preference but I had a girl growing up and I can say her temperament was great so sweet! We have another dog non golden he is a fiest and he was always willing to cuddle and is attached to everyone in my families hip. So when I got a dog of my own which is a Golden I wanted a boy hoping he would be the same as our other boy dog and I do have to say he is a sweetie but is not to big on cuddling and is very independent. If I had to choose again I still would not have a preference.


----------



## Jleigh

To me either is good. Both have their pros and cons and as far as dogs I have owned both male and female. When I found Luna I was looking more at dogs in general but when she ran up to me licked me and looked at me with those big brown eyes how could she not be mine!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Each of our 3 Goldens have had their own unique and wonderful personality. Our first, many years ago, was a female, Sheila, coming from a BYB and carrying a load of health issues. But she was so wonderful that when we finally got over losing her at 8 (brain gone haywire, suspected tumor), we looked for another Golden, only this time I was aware of puppy mills and BYBs and was determined to find one whose parents and hopefully, grandparents, could be certified as alive and healthy, from responsible breeders. 

When I found a breeder of show dogs in New Mexico that seemed right for us, my husband drove out to inspect the place before bringing the puppy home. The breeder proved to be just who we were looking for, and the puppy was wonderful, healthy and well put-together, only a little small. The breeder told me later that our Haley (a male, whom we named after Halley's Comet) actually turned out to be the best of the litter. He was unforgettable. We didn't even think about another dog for over a year after he died. But when we were finally ready, we wanted another male, like Haley. However, Haley's breeder is no longer showing or breeding, due to injuries from a car accident.

We found a local breeder who had done DNA testing of the parents for known risk factors and who is focused on the health and optimal upbringing of the puppies. Summit, our new male, is more determined and not as easy-going as Haley. His personality was clearly discernible at around 5 weeks. He appears to evaluate the situation in a way that I've never seen in a puppy. I can see German Shepherds doing this. He's smarter than his littermates and than our previous Goldens, and he's already even closer to me than Haley was. He is so precious to me that I'm no longer sure that I can take the risk of losing him by taking him on our none-too-safe off-trail long backpacking trips. So--we may end up only day-hiking with Summit, not going into true wilderness.

I don't think Summit has a strong "male" personality especially. He just has a strong personality. I could see him as a female with no difficulty.


----------



## sdhgolden

I'd say one of each! lol I have a male and a female and they are so different yet so incredibly sweet and loveable. Both have all have those sweet traits a golden should have. Cons to a male is marking but that's not hard to control. Cons to a female is the heat cycle. Neither con is that bad so....since I couldn't choose I say one of each!  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519

*Female and male*

Prior to the last few years, Ken and I have always adopted a Female and a Male.

It has been a very wonderful combination and I think that FEMALES are so sweet-my Smooch and Munchkin sure were!!

This is the first time we have two males and it happened because Tucker reallyn eeded a home. Tucker is wonderful and I LOVE and adore him, but I also love
females, too!!


----------

